
PDQP/qpoly = ALL - weinzierl
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3816
======
raverbashing
Is it my impression or this result go against the yellow text at the banner?

~~~
x1798DE
In addition to the sibling comments, it's worth noting that this would neither
be instantaneous nor does quantum computing work by "trying all the solutions
at once."

Some examples of refutations of this myth:

[https://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-talk-3](https://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/the-talk-3) (comic)

[https://www.quora.com/How-does-quantum-computer-consider-
all...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-quantum-computer-consider-all-
possibilities-simultaneously)

~~~
raverbashing
Thanks, those were very informative.

------
QML
How would one make “non-collapsing measurements”?

